# Congrats Mike (Joker) & Jett!



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Just wanted to say congratulations to board member Mike (Joker) and his dog Jett vom Triton on being the new North Central Schutzhund III Regional Champions! Way to go guys!

:congratulations:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Woooohoooo!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

BIG Bragg.. congratulations!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! What an accomplishment!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

A big CONGRATULATIONS! I know they worked hard to get there.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Moxie and I say Congrats Brother Jett! (and Mike  )


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Now that is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is totally AWESOME!!! Congrats and kudos for the hard work and dedication needed to attain such an impressive placing!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Fantastic!! Way to go you two..


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow! That's impressive!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Vinnie said:


> Just wanted to say congratulations to board member Mike (Joker) and his dog Jett vom Triton on being the new North Central Schutzhund III Regional Champions! Way to go guys!
> 
> :congratulations:


Thanks Vinnie and all for the kind words we have had better days and so had the others ours was a little better.
I would also like to thank member Trish Campbell for the great dog
Thanks again Mike & Jett


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Real Big :congratulations: Mike!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Little late seeing the post. Congratulations! Go Triton dogs!


----------

